# Pre Salting



## GBD (Sep 11, 2010)

I was curious to see how many of you pre salt before a big storm and when you do it. During a large storm if businesses are still open I know it can be hard to keep them all completely clean. Have you had better results this way? 

Thanks,


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I've heard nothing but good things about pre-treating or anti-icing.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pre-Plow...Then, Pre-Salt...Just seems to work out better that way....xysport...:salute:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

How could you not "pre-salt?" This is the only way to get in one more salting per storm.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

blowerman;1086485 said:


> How could you not "pre-salt?" This is the only way to get in one more salting per storm.


If they pay for it or want to pay for it. Who benefits from pre salting really? I've experimented with pre salting I didn't find it made a diff. I didn't use less salt, I didn't find the snow to come up any easier if anything it made the snow heavier to push around.

If I could get paid for 60 salting that would be bonus.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Heres my rules for pre treating. i due severel high traffic complexs they all get pre treated with salt prior to the storm.The lower volume lots only gets it if the event is during normal hours. the only thing i change is the product used above 20 deg they get salt and under 20 deg during the event thet get treated salt. I have found no benifits to treated salt above 20 deg but under that temp it makes all the differance. 
Pre salting i have found does reduce your over all salt usage. i just due the runs early and light than let them drag it thru the lot. The biggest benifits is you reduce pack down from not getting bonding to the pavement. The thing to remember is to not over salt so it make slush than ice.


----------



## GBD (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok. Now those of you that do pre salt, do you do it for every storm if the business is going to be open or just for larger storms?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

High traffic lots get it all the time. the lower volume lots just get it if the event will be during there business hours only


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

No pre salting since they won't pay for it on most of my accounts. 2" trigger and I'm there ready to go.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

All my accounts I can talk into pre-salting get it! I notice a considerable difference in the final condition of the lot on normal snowfalls. I would say I use less salt post storm, but what I notice the most is easier to plow since that bond to the surface is not as strong with pre-salting.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We've had great luck pre treating with liquid, never tried it with rock salt. I will have to try it this year, we went back to bulk salt, liquid just got to be too expensive on a couple lots.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

i like my liquid! we get out brine from a place that sells it in bulk to us for like .50 A gallon 
we pre treat if we know theres not gonna be another 7inches behind us....
Our brine will melt prob. up to like 4 in behind us

(Behind us= after we leave)
It actually really will! Pretty cool to come back at the end of the night seeing a lot that is clear enough to see the black top when you know that you sprayed the lot at 3PM and its 10PM NOW! 

We like liquid! this year we're getting a turbo tech sprayer for our kodiak and putting liquid and rock in our dump truck! Should be nice


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

alwayz-plowin;1088233 said:


> i like my liquid! we get out brine from a place that sells it in bulk to us for like .50 A gallon
> we pre treat if we know theres not gonna be another 7inches behind us....
> Our brine will melt prob. up to like 4 in behind us
> 
> ...


You expect us to beleive that salt brine will melt 4" of snow?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

JD Dave;1088309 said:


> You expect us to beleive that salt brine will melt 4" of snow?


CMON DAVE DONT YOU KNOW NUFFIN ?????? ITS THAT SNOW THAT MELTS AT 45 DEGREES


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Pre-salting in those big storms, except for high profile clients is a waste of money. 

if they will pay for it great, but you know you will be back to plow regardless of what you salt. 

smaller storms on the other hand, you can salt twice and avoid a plow. 



REALLY ALL DEPENDS HOW YOUR PRICING/BILLING PROCEDURES ARE, AND YOUR STANCE ON BUSINESS ETHICS


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

None of our accounts want or really need pre treatment.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

nicksplowing;1088321 said:


> CMON DAVE DONT YOU KNOW NUFFIN ??????


Easy there big fella, remember that without JD none of us would know a thing about pre-plowing


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Hahhahaha guys! 
I mean after yoou plow (U know that big shovel thing on the front of your truck?) 

You spray the liquid down and leave i can do that and it will keep that surface snow free up to a certain point
I think it just has to do with the size of the area and how much access liquid you put down...

maybe you guys just arent putting down as much as i am! 


"I know this stuff cuz im the pro ya' know!" :laughing: 
Im just playin with ya guys!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;1088408 said:


> Easy there big fella, remember that without JD none of us would know a thing about pre-plowing


Preplowing is what the wife does before you come up stairs. LOL


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

One the side of roads or anything with a higher speed of traffic....entry ways, frontage roads etc.
Liquid, liquid, liquid.
Dry material bounces and scatters and you loose too much of it when you apply it to dry pavement. Plus the cars sweep it off too when they drive by.
Lower speeds...like actual lots, could work. Depends on some facotrs too....how long from when it starts snowing will you be there? It's not a miracle, it will turn to brine, then dilute as more snow falls on it and eventually re-freeze.


----------

